# Narrow heels/ankles



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I have narrow heels/ankles and am looking for boot recommendations to get me locked in. So far the best fit I have found is the Ride Lasso. I tried multiple Burton's and they were all way too big in the heel. Same for the K2 Maysis. Is there anything else I should look at before pulling the trigger on the Lassos?

Btw, Wired hooked me up so I know my size and width is right. 

Thanks!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you tried Deeluxe? Dunno if others of their models are equally narrow, but their XV is nicely narrow. Narrow enough to fit my slim girls ancles. 
After wearing 'em ~30 days (also with many miles of hiking) they packed out but with a added J-bars they're fine again. Getting into my 3rd season with them


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Any of the Salomon boots with *straight jacket* will keep your heels completely locked down- you won't be able to lift them up even if you wanted to. I love my Launch boots- have two pairs.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

neni said:


> Have you tried Deeluxe? Dunno if others of their models are equally narrow, but their XV is nicely narrow. Narrow enough to fit my slim girls ancles.
> After wearing 'em ~30 days (also with many miles of hiking) they packed out but with a added J-bars they're fine again. Getting into my 3rd season with them


No, I haven't tried Deeluxe. I live in Florida and the few stores around me have a pretty limited stock. I need to find an online store that has free return shipping, that way I can try a ton of models without losing my ass in shipping costs. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

mjd said:


> Any of the Salomon boots with *straight jacket* will keep your heels completely locked down- you won't be able to lift them up even if you wanted to. I love my Launch boots- have two pairs.


Thanks! I will check those out. 

I'm looking for a mid flex boot for all mountain riding and I prefer boa. Any idea which model I should check out first?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

LAUNCH BOA SJ - SALOMON


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

mjd said:


> LAUNCH BOA SJ - SALOMON


Thanks for the help! Does anyone else have anything to recommend?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

campbellt3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have narrow heels/ankles and am looking for boot recommendations to get me locked in. So far the best fit I have found is the Ride Lasso. I tried multiple Burton's and they were all way too big in the heel. Same for the K2 Maysis. Is there anything else I should look at before pulling the trigger on the Lassos?
> 
> ...


I have narrow feet. - thin ankles / calves 
Nike lunarendors run narrow - eBay - they run true to size


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I have deeluxe ID6.1 and those boots are kinda narrow and the are really comfy aswell 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------

